# Carley Rose's photos



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't see a thing, but I'm listening....honest I am.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 2*

Mirror, I love you so much I could kiss you!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 3*

Could I have a little privacy, Please?!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 4*

I love my toys....


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 5*

Raccoon, I've got you by the head and tail....say "uncle"


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 6*

I am thankful for God's creation...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Carley, photo 7*

Mommy, will you hurry and take this photo so you can take this bow OUT?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How absolutely ADORABLE!!! How old is she and when did you get her? I'm so happy for you.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> How absolutely ADORABLE!!! How old is she and when did you get her? I'm so happy for you.


I just recently got Carley and she is 13 weeks. Thanks for your sweet comments!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so adorable:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Now that is cuteness overload:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just so adorable! Carly Rose is a doll!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Swoon!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you ChiChi, Cathy, Lynda, Sherry and Sandi!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

she's so sweet, just adorable!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. Enjoy her puppyhood.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is beautiful and adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my, what a doll she is!!!! Giving me puppy fever again.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Carly Rose is SOOO adorable!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Love her!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is such a beautiful Maltese puppy  so glad she is settling in well with all her feistiness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a cutie  !


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG...Carley Rose is just sooooooooooooo adorable and so darn cute!! Love all the adorable pictures...and thanks for sharing them. Seeing all the little puppies...sure does make you want another one that's for sure! She is adorable!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I love these pics. I laughed at the mirror being cute. Love all the captions. Such a pretty little baby girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your sweet comments!! Carley Rose had her second bath. She did great but those little hairs on the muzzle and around the eyes are going north, east, south and west. I put some Vellux to tame them but I wish I had some Wella Kolestrol but it is discontinued.
I am cleaning her eye goop daily but she has stains going down on each eye. Any suggestions on how to prevent further tearing?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:Sooo cute: goodness what a sweet beautiful little girl!!! Carly Rose is precious!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Deborah!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the tear staining until she has all of her adult teeth. A lot of times teething can actually aggravate the staining so I would just let it go for now.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie!! You must be over the moon!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm melting from cuteness overload!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Maggie. Thanks Pammy and Julia!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gosh now THAT is a cute puppy!!! So precious!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Cutie-pie! Aren't malty pups just the best? I am so in love with Sugar. She is good for my soul.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, how adorable Carly is!!! 

Love the mirror pic soooooooooooo much! Such a Sweetie!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, so adorable! Pictures like this give me puppy fever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> I am thankful for God's creation...


 
Amen!! I am so thankful that He created the Maltese. There is no other creature that equals these most precious babies!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

As adorable as your baby is now, she should be drop-dead gorgeous as an adult...I have seen Jackson and Carley Rose has a fantastic pedigree..wow, you are blessed! Congrats!:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I could look at these pictures all day, so cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So beautiful


----------

